# art requests



## drottning (Aug 17, 2013)

anybody want to request some art? i'm very bored lately. i'll try to draw anything, and i will get them done asap.

examples;













tell me if you'd like to see more. 

i take commissions/donations too. my paypal is [email protected]


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd say draw me avatar ;3
Ilman already did it and I <3 it.

edit:





The full image.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 18, 2013)

Draw me like one of your french girls.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 18, 2013)

I've been drawing too much lately and it'll be nice to have someone draw something for me. Could you draw Mega Man X for me?


----------



## drottning (Aug 18, 2013)

sure, i can do that


----------



## drottning (Aug 18, 2013)

here ya go ethevion, i did my best


----------



## Isaac (Aug 18, 2013)

Can you draw me Hentai the dragonborn?


----------



## drottning (Aug 18, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I'd say draw me avatar ;3
> Ilman already did it and I <3 it.
> 
> edit:
> ...


 
that's hot


----------



## drottning (Aug 18, 2013)

Isaac said:


> Can you draw me Hentai the dragonborn?


 
i can try lol


----------



## drottning (Aug 18, 2013)

Isaac said:


> Can you draw me Hentai the dragonborn?


 
the dragonborn cat :^)


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 18, 2013)

drottning said:


> here ya go ethevion, i did my best


I like it!


----------



## Isaac (Aug 18, 2013)

drottning said:


> the dragonborn cat :^)


Dovah cat... (One quick google search later) Dovah kaaz! I like it, thanks!


----------



## drottning (Aug 18, 2013)

Isaac said:


> Dovah cat... (One quick google search later) Dovah kaaz! I like it, thanks!


 
no problem mate


----------

